# A Portland Bike Move



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

One of the more unusual bikey things you'll eventually encounter in Portland is the bike move. This is where a swarm of bicyclists with panniers and trailers transport the belongings of someone to his or her new home. It's sometimes likened to a barn-raising, where people come together to accomplish something remarkable. I think that's a very fitting description. Everyone has a great time, spectators are wowed, and invariably there is food and beer at the end of the move for everyone to enjoy. 

I participated in my first bike move on Sunday, and it turned out to be one of the biggest bike moves any of the old-timers could remember. Over 40 of us showed up to move someone's worldly goods about 5 miles to his new digs. This included towing mattresses, furniture, and a full-sized refrigerator. I never would have believed the refrigerator was possible if I hadn't seen it myself!









This is the trailer that was used to tow the refrigerator









Another custom-made trailer carried the mattresses









My load was almost embarrassingly small - I was one of only a handful of people who didn't have or borrow a trailer













































The refrigerator is strapped down. Many of the straps btw are made from used innertubes. The fridge got extra treatment with some cam-straps.









Cargo bikes come in very handy during bike moves. And don't forget the keg! 


















Approaching the Broadway Bridge









Yes, Virginia - you can move a refrigerator by bike. Just make sure you have a bike with extremely low gearing. 









Bunny ears and bike moves - two great things that go well togther









Everything and everyone made it to the destination safe and sound









A celebration of pizza and beer tops off an epic bike move

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice, very nice. :yesnod: 

Saw a lot of that in Peru. :thumbsup: 

Without the Bunny Ears!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun. Unfortunately, I don't have 40 friends with utility bikes or trailers. 

I moved today using the old school "three men and a truck" method. From a second floor walk-up to a third floor walk-up, it was nice to be able to hire someone else to wear out their legs.

After a quick nap, I had plenty of pep left for the Monday night ride.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Only in Portland. Fantastic. This should stay a sticky for the next 12 months.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Awesome!*

That's just too cool! We're lucky if we even see a bike that carries more than the rider in Atlanta.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy crap! That`s awesome! How the heck does somebody manage to find all those people with hauling gear? And I`ve seen (in internet land) examples before of most of thoe big old trailers and cargo bikes and such, but... so many in one place??? Maybe KWL is right- only in Portland. Very glad you posted this.

Oh yeah- awful good thing for the matress guy that it wasn`t windy.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

That is so cool! I have never been to Portland, but the more I hear, the more I want to visit. Looked like a blast!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Amazing. ... Around here, even bike commuting is considered far out.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

That is incredible. The guy with the fridge must get first dibs beer at the new location. Amazing to think what a few motivated individuals can do.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Cool...


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is very cool. How does that work? How does one recruit all the movers? I assume via some website?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Dude... that is the coolest thing I have seen in a while...


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

llama31 said:


> That is very cool. How does that work? How does one recruit all the movers? I assume via some website?


There's an email list for an informal group called "Shift" in Portland. I believe the list has over 800 subscribers. You can announce your bike move there and add it to an online calendar. It's true that there is a core group of people who generally show up at these bike moves all the time, but there are always some newcomers who give it a try and are hooked on the novelty and fun it offers. I doubt this is going to be my last bike move!  

I think it's just a symbol of how a critical mass of bicyclists has been reached in Portland that we now have an entrenched bike culture with so many people. Seriously, some of the problems we're starting to run into are educating of all the cyclists out here to prevent bike vs. bike collisions and coping with rush-hour bike traffic jams on bridges.

Portland in general is a kind of alternate universe where people care a great deal about community and volunteering for things is very common, much more so than I've seen anywhere else. 

Ahem, and by that I mean it rains all the time here and we have high income taxes and homeless people have taken over downtown and there's no more room for people to move here...

Scott


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm impressed. With the pizza and beer afterwards, this seems like a fun day.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

zpl said:


> .... and there's no more room for people to move here...


How about to move back? Is there a reserved spot for those who generated room by leaving?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

KWL said:


> How about to move back? Is there a reserved spot for those who generated room by leaving?


Depends. Did you buy your season tickets yet for the lady Pilots soccer games yet?
Or more importantly, are you FaceBook friends with Wally Pilot? If yes to either one, you get bumped up three spaces at the DMV office in Kenton (on N. Interstate Ave.), the second Tuesday of last week. :wink:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Towing a refrigerator?? That's GOT to be tough on the chain!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

A really nice report on a way cool event.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

very cool. makes me want to come visit Portland.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Scott - I've been wondering what you've been up to. Looks like you're dabbling in a possible career change? From code to bike mover...

I've got to remember to check in on RBR more regularly.


----------

